# Strut Bars



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a 96 Sentra GXE. I had a #1 brand dual strut bar on it from NOPI. I had to take it off when I put my Aero Gear Preditor hood on to keep it from hitting. When I took it off I noticed the TPS had rubbed a hole in one of the bars so I know it cant be bent down to clear. Can anyone advise me of a bar that will fit with the preditor hood


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Strut Bar Blues?*

I really cannot say/give any advice here. I would like to say check into a metal fabrication shop that builds race cars and maybe they can build or modify your pre-existing one to fit. No negativity, just my best guess. -Greg


----------

